# massey won't turn over



## bkleinhe

(I originally posted this on the Massey forum but received no replies. )

Happy MF owner for many years. I accidentally left the key on and drained the battery. No worries I thought, just charge it up. Well I made the mistake of thinking red was positive and black was negative. No so on my Massey. Black had a positive sign on it and the negative was some sort of metal weave going to a ground. Anyways, I was in a hurry and hooked black to black and red to the metal weave cable...and charged her for a day.

The tractor did start after the charge, but battery would drain quickly after shutting it down. I figured I fried the battery once I discovered my error in the charge hookup. The battery was 8 years old, it had a good productive life. Pulled out the battery and it was all in Japanese. No idea what Cracking Amps to buy, so I bought one with 825 CA...put it in....and lights go on, etc... but no glow when I first turn the key to the left and not even a the semblance of an engine turn when I turn to ignite.

I thought maybe tractor was out of gear, or wasn't on the seat properly as that's happened in the past..but no everything is all ok.

So I think well maybe 825 CA is not enough, so I bought one with 1050 Cracking AMPs and tried that...same thing. Lights work, everything works except the key ignition does absolutely zero. The battery gauge moves but that's it.

I am not a mechanic even remotely. Could it be a fuse that was blown? Why will the lights and everything work, but the motor won't turn even a little? I have two brand new batteries, one a heavy duty exide from tractor supply.

any ideas would be most helpful as I am flummoxed and need to get it going before halloween so I can pull the trailer with hay for the youngins.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ErnieS

Year and model?

*With tractor in neutral*, try hooking a booster cable to the battery terminal without the braided ground strap and touching the other end to the lug on the starter where the large wire connects. Does it turn over?

If the outside temp is over about 0* F, the smaller battery should spin the engine just fine.


----------



## bkleinhe

Ok I'll try that when I get back from the office as well as confirm model number, I am pretty sure it's a Massey 1528, 28 hp diesel utility tractor.

Thanks!

RE: the booster cable, what does that boost from? I mean from my car? or should I use the 75amp jumpstart feature from my battery charger? sorry if I sound stupid.


----------



## ErnieS

You don't have plain old booster cables; the kind you connect 2 cars battery to battery?

You need a heavy gauge wire to connect from the battery to the starter. Anything smaller than maybe 4 gauge will melt from the power needed to turn the starter.


----------



## bkleinhe

ahh I understand, sorry! I will try that tomorrow and let you know, thanks!


----------



## bkleinhe

so I didn't have any luck with the suggestion above. However, my neighbor came by with a voltage meter and was able to determine that the battery was ok and that the starter was getting the correct voltage. He then somehow used a small wire on the started and started it without using the key. 

So the starter is ok. But still wouldn't start using the key. To me it's acting exactly like it does when the PTO is engaged (it's not) or in gear (it's not). So my neighbor was talking something about a relay possibly being stuck. But then we found the fuse box and found two fuses blown (tested using meter). But it got dark and I had to go buy some fuses.

One fuse was the fuel pump, which shouldn't matter when starting? the other was for the PTO. I was thinking later if the PTO fuse was blown that probably means the circuit is left open? and that could be why the key doesn't work? I am hoping when I replace that fuse later today that fires up?

would a blown PTO fuse cause the tractor not to start using the key?

thanks for all your help!!


----------



## DandJ11051977

bkleinhe said:


> so I didn't have any luck with the suggestion above. However, my neighbor came by with a voltage meter and was able to determine that the battery was ok and that the starter was getting the correct voltage. He then somehow used a small wire on the started and started it without using the key.
> 
> So the starter is ok. But still wouldn't start using the key. To me it's acting exactly like it does when the PTO is engaged (it's not) or in gear (it's not). So my neighbor was talking something about a relay possibly being stuck. But then we found the fuse box and found two fuses blown (tested using meter). But it got dark and I had to go buy some fuses.
> 
> One fuse was the fuel pump, which shouldn't matter when starting? the other was for the PTO. I was thinking later if the PTO fuse was blown that probably means the circuit is left open? and that could be why the key doesn't work? I am hoping when I replace that fuse later today that fires up?
> 
> would a blown PTO fuse cause the tractor not to start using the key?
> 
> thanks for all your help!!


----------



## DandJ11051977

Did replacing the fuses fix your problem? We have a Massey Ferguson 65 that was running two days ago and now nothing - Like when you blow a circuit in your house. We replaced the battery so we know that isn't it. Do you have any suggestions?


----------

